# HomePod mini et Qobuz



## Romaindu34 (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je me demandais s’il était possible d’utiliser Qobuz (ou autre) pour le transmettre vers le HomePod mini en approchant son iPhone ?
Ou bien cette fonctionnalité n’est réservée qu’à Apple Music ?
Merci


----------



## iBaby (16 Novembre 2020)

Je viens d’essayer avec de la musique achetée sur Qobuz que j’ai lancée depuis l’app Qobuz (je ne suis pas abonné) et cela fonctionne !


----------



## Romaindu34 (16 Novembre 2020)

Super ! Merci pour ton retour [emoji3]


----------



## aunisien (18 Novembre 2020)

Je viens de le recevoir et Tidal fonctionne avec AirPlay.


----------



## Anthony (18 Novembre 2020)

aunisien a dit:


> Je viens de le recevoir et Tidal fonctionne avec AirPlay.


Ah mais tout fonctionne en AirPlay, ce n'est pas la question. La question c'est : « est-ce que la fonction de transfert en approchant le téléphone fonctionne ». Je viens de tester avec Qobuz et le HomePod mini, pas de problème.


----------



## Romaindu34 (18 Novembre 2020)

Yes ! Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anthony (18 Novembre 2020)

Par contre tu verras, le geste demande un petit coup de main, ça ne fonctionne pas à tout les coups.


----------



## iBaby (18 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Par contre tu verras, le geste demande un petit coup de main, ça ne fonctionne pas à tout les coups.



Exact, mais n’est-ce pas un caprice logiciel? Il y a vraiment un coup de main à attraper?


----------



## aunisien (18 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Ah mais tout fonctionne en AirPlay, ce n'est pas la question. La question c'est : « est-ce que la fonction de transfert en approchant le téléphone fonctionne ». Je viens de tester avec Qobuz et le HomePod mini, pas de problème.



Effectivement je n’avais pas compris la question initiale, mais je confirme que le transfert de musique depuis Tidal fonctionne aussi en posant l’iPhone sur le HomePod mini.


----------

